
Google Should Deliver Its YouTube Data to Viacom in Paper Form - nirmal
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/03/department-of-civil-disobedience-google-should-deliver-its-youtube-data-to-viacom-in-paper-form/
======
jrockway
This is the sort of thing I would get yelled at for suggesting in elementary
school.

Instead of acting like a small child, I think Google should just stall this in
a higher court, or just not give it up at all. Nobody is going to go to jail,
and Google has more than enough money to buy whoever they need.

Viacom lost a long time ago. Nobody is interested in traditional television
anymore. We want it on-demand online, with comments and minimal advertising.
You can sue whoever you want, it's not going to make anyone change the way
they think. They can either slowly die, or they can embrace reality.

Have you watched traditional television lately? I made the mistake of doing
so; there is about 25 minutes per hour of pure advertising. They play it
several dB louder than the program, so you have to constantly play with the
volume (I just muted it). Then, you pay $60/month to get it into your house!
Why are they surprised that people are going elsewhere for the content? Who
want to pay $25/month to watch advertisements!?

Anyway, this lawsuit shows that they are slowly dying. Google's data won't
help them with anything other than "hey, people like our content, but yet they
won't watch the ads!" They should already know that by now... so I don't see
what anyone will gain.

~~~
tx
I'm with you, but...

I just discovered that the average number of hours spent in front of a TV (per
person, nation-wide) has increased again, and not just among adults, but among
teens and even pre-teens.

Apparently people like that junk. Perhaps proliferation of HD picture
contributes to this, because let's face it, internet-powered video looks like
crap, even iTunes' $2.99 multi-gigabyte downloads aren't as crisp as
TimeWarner's HD programming.

P.S. Apologies for being unable to provide a source, there were a few links
here on HN, actually, confirming this.

------
queensnake
It's a nice thought, but it'd be a waste of trees and I doubt Google would do
that. If they did only, say, a couple trucks' worth that way, that'd leave
enough digital that Viacom could ignore the paper. Nice thought, though.

